# Kobo by Fnac



## Barms (12 Avril 2015)

bonjour,

j'ai installé sur mon imac KOBO BY FNAC, et j'ai téléchargé un livre qui est bien dans ma bibliothèque de KOBO.

Maintenant, je voudrai pouvoir lire ce livre sur mon ipad;

j'ai donc installé également KOBO sur ce dernier.

mon livre télécharger sir le kobo de l'imac n'apparait pas dans le kobo de mon ipad;

comment faire ?

D'avance merci pour vos réponses;


----------



## Barms (13 Avril 2015)

ben, ça ne se bouscule pas !
J'ai du mal à croire que personne ne connait la réponse;
Mais peut être ne suis-je  pas sur le bon forum ou ai-je mal rédigé ma question ?


----------



## adixya (13 Avril 2015)

Bah ici on aurait plutôt tendance à acheter les ebooks sur iTunes.
Kobo sur iPad, je pense que rares sont les gens à faire cela...


----------



## BlueVelvet (25 Avril 2015)

Il y a peut-être une app Kobo, comme pour Amazon?


----------

